
3D plot of the bitwise XOR of integers -32 to 32 inclusive - nabla9
https://gfycat.com/DesertedObviousDonkey
======
nabla9
made by gerdyw

[https://github.com/gerdyw/intxor](https://github.com/gerdyw/intxor)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/8gltik/3d_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/8gltik/3d_plot_of_the_bitwise_xor_of_integers_32_to_32/)

